# libpng.so.5 not found



## gianD748 (Aug 21, 2010)

hello,

is there anybody that knows how could I re-install  "libpng.so.5".

for some reasons that I do not know I have deleted it by mistake. I have searched in the net but I have not found any clear suggestion on how I could reinstall it. 

Does exist a package that contains this library ? if yes, which is its name?

I cannot continue in updatng my system since I have the following error all the time:"Shared object "...libpng.so.5" not found...."

thank you for your help  

gian


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2010)

It's probably because you didn't read /usr/ports/UPDATING before updating something.



> 20100328:
> AFFECTS: users of graphics/png
> AUTHOR: dinoex@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------



## gianD748 (Aug 23, 2010)

*thanks*

thank you very much.

I'm sorry for my stupid question but my experience in BSD (and linux/unix in general) is quite recent (since december 2009). Therefore I understood with your post that UPDATING was a tex file that I should read before updating!!!!

Anyway the up-cited file is not clear at all. I have followed the instructions that are there and the result after the first 30 minutes was that consoles crashed ad I was forced to re-install the freeBSD OS another time!!!

I think that it is quite normal but for sure there is a sort "language" that I have not learned/understod yet.

I hope to learn something after the 20th re-installation of my OS.  

thank you again for your suggestion!

gian


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2010)

Make sure to read The Handbook anytime during the first 20 installations .. http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## gianD748 (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re. to DutchDaemon*

.... at each reinstallation I discover a new paragraph.....

.... if I consider a paragraph per installation run ... I hope that I'll have fully red it at next 200th installation!!


----------



## raul_comodoro (Mar 29, 2011)

*I had the same issue and I did this....*

Hello....please read this, may be it is a help for you.

* After trying to install Abiword, I have found a problem with libpng.

This is the first error I have encountered:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libpng.so.5" not found, required by kdeinit.
```

I have found the file libpng.so.5 in the site "Filewatcher", and put it in /usr/local/lib.

After typing *startx* again, the second error was:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libm.so.2" not found, required by libpng.so.5
```

Again, from the same site I have downloaded libm.so.2, and put it in /usr/local/lib.

*startx* again, the third error was:


```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: Shared object "libz.so.2" not found, required by libm.so.2
```

I've got it from Filewatcher too, and put it in /usr/local/lib

After that, *startx* run good again.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 29, 2011)

It's dangerous to install binaries supplied by an untrusted web site (note the subtle understatement here).  The problem is that you have installed new software that needs newer libraries without upgrading those libraries.  You can fix that by following /usr/ports/UPDATING, updating your ports, and using ports instead of packages.  Also, sysutils/bsdadminscripts has both pkg_libchk(1) and pkg_upgrade(1).


----------



## raul_comodoro (Jul 15, 2011)

*You are right about that...*

Hello again wblock:

It is right that you explain...I have had a few other problems like those I related, and I solved them by mean of symbolic links pointing to new libraries upgraded than replaced the missed one.

Thanks


----------

